# REALLY SLAMMED THE FISH ON P'COLA BEACH!!!



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

My bro and a good buddy decided to hit the surf this morning. Boy was that a good idea!!First stop was for bait at Hot Spots B&T. Got out about 9:00 set the first pole out and as they were setting out the others within5 mins Fish On!! The first pomp of the day!! Minutes later another pomp but he had bigger plans got him to the egde of the shore and off he goes back into the sea DANG!! A little time goes by and the bite picks up again this time non-stop action! A big bull red around 40 inches. Hooked another bull and he straighten the hook right out!! From 9 till about 2:30 fish everywhere! Pompano, redfish, blackdrum, whiting, sheephead. Man it was an awesome day!! Total: 2-Red/1-sheepie / 2-pomps / 5-blackdrum / 1-whiting.They missed several goodbites !!

*40 inch Red back into the water he went*










*22 inch sheepie*










*20 inch Red*










*pomps*










*Haul for the day*


----------



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice haul !!! Now my mind is made up. I'm going this week.


----------



## pompanoslayer10 (Mar 21, 2010)

What did you use for bait?


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

Holy crap, man. I gotta get out there. Good thing Spring Break is next week. All week long during the day = fishing.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

> *pompanoslayer10 (3/23/2010)*What did you use for bait?


. Peeled shrimp and fleas. The fleas where hard to come by today


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

Gawd dayum son!! I'd say that's one helluva catch!I will definately be out there this week


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

WOW!:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown nice catch!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

The bite was def on today..Seems like everywhere...We had a great day also..Thats a good surf slam


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great mix of fins!!! CONGRATS!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

crap... I'm selling the boat and buying some flippy floppies.

Nice catch -- helluva day.


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

yes bite was defiantly on today caught my limit of sheepies myself


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Knew I should have called in sick today... nice job.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

awesome...

whats the tide doing, man thats is def. a nice day in the beach.

Thanks for the report...:clap


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

WOW!!! Nice catch bro. Those are all nice fish. I cant wait to get out this weekend in the surf. Im glad its picking up out there.


----------



## olilly (Mar 3, 2008)

where were you guys fishing. what bait and did youfind any sandfleas. thanks


----------



## tidetou (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice ones Mark I knew Daniel was lying to me when he said he was the only one that could catch any. By the way it was good to see ya yesterday.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

> *tidetou (3/24/2010)*Nice ones Mark I knew Daniel was lying to me when he said he was the only one that could catch any. By the way it was good to see ya yesterday.


 Well, when was the last time you posted fish on the forum Big Boy


----------



## tidetou (Oct 3, 2007)

LOL I got you figured out all those pictures you've been sending me telling me how you slayed em were really fish that Mark had caught. Your just the camera man. I will ask Mark if I can get you to take some pictures for me and let you post them next time I go.


----------



## Nicks Nitro (Mar 11, 2009)

Very nice fish! Can't wait to hit it this week.


----------



## Atwood (Feb 12, 2008)

Good job Rev. Take me some time..I need to learn how to do that.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

> *Atwood (3/24/2010)*Good job Rev. Take me some time..I need to learn how to do that.


I'll get with you when I get back in town in a week or so. I'll have to keep you blindfolded while we fish though. LOL!!!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Where was my phone call fool!


----------

